# Rod blank advice



## Bigboyjames11 (Jul 6, 2016)

I am currently looking for a new king rod. This rod will be dedicated to throwing size 14 X Raps and similar lures. Paired with a VS 150 and 20lb braid. I've been looking at a Lamiglas 1081L and M. Not sure which would make a better rod. Also any other good blanks I should be looking at? This rod will be made for function and not looks. Weight is a key factor along with being able to control a king around the pier. 
Thanks, James


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

that 20 lb braid sounds scary!


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

I've never fished from a pier so I don't have experience with what works best... but it seems that if you were wanting to control the fish, I would go with a heavier power like a MH. It would give you more backbone to turn him when needed. A medium fast or fast would probably work well for the action since you're throwing lures and not lead.

I've never used a Lamiglass, but the reviews are typically good. I love my Phenix blank for inshore... they make a Black Diamond blank that might fit the bill (which will be an expensive bill). St. Croix makes a good blank. I've had a SC3 and SC4... both could sling a lure a mile. And I've made a few MHX that I've given to family members which were pretty nice for the price. 

My $0.02


----------

